

Taibbi: Will Goldman Sachs prove that greed is god? - madair
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/apr/24/will-goldman-prove-greed-is-god

======
rhl
Very interesting analysis, and nicely contrarian for those who, like me,
wonder how stupid the banks who are claiming they didn't know there was a
shorting counterparty think the public is.

Credit goes to @jballanc on this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1292611>

